# The casual life of Middle-earth peoples



## AlisaGoldielock (Oct 6, 2005)

Let's start new project:casual life of Middle -Earth inhabitants studies.We will discuss their every day life,customs,morals...Who is going to begin?


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 6, 2005)

How about you beginning? You seem to have a problem with conversation and discussions. There are other threads started by you that it would seem you have lost interest in.


----------



## AlisaGoldielock (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Ok...*

As a starter let's talk about elvish famyly life and matrimony.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 24, 2005)

Before starting, are you familiar with "Laws and Customs among the Eldar" from HoME 10 'Morgoth's Ring' ?


----------



## AlisaGoldielock (Oct 26, 2005)

*and where*

can i find this text?


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't know if 'The History of Middle-earth' is widely available where you live. But it is in volume 10 of the series.


----------



## Mith (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't be so Gothmog...., I add just something about this topic:



> The Eldar grew in bodily form slower than Men, but in mind
> more swiftly. They learned to speak before they were one year
> old; and in the same time they learned to walk and to dance, for
> their wills came soon to the mastery of their bodies. Nonetheless
> ...


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 30, 2005)

Mith said:


> Don't be so Gothmog....,


Don't be so what???

I was waiting to find out if AlisaGoldielock was able to get hold of HoME volume 10 and so where to start with the discussion.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Nov 1, 2005)

Gothmog said:


> Don't be so what???



You're an adjective


----------



## Might_of_arnor (Sep 18, 2017)

Men - simple medieval lifestyle, most likely worked as farmers, masons, carpenters, traders etc. men of dale in the hobbit can be seen as a reference (nvm just saw the date, gosh wonder what these guys think right now) basically anything that our medieval era timeline had these guys would most likely have as well.

Dwarves - acting out as sentries along their borders but mostly likely mining, working on gems, toy making, smiths. They would likely go to a pub after work as many of dwarves have a fascination with drinking (gimli looked like he drunk 10+ beers, excellent source of revenue if all dwarves could hold their liquor for that long) and probably sleep after catching some zzzzzzzz' 

Elves - reading, smithing, builders, teachers etc. anything along the magical and academic fields, elves would work in. As to their actual hobbies, I can't be too sure.


----------



## Rohirrim (Oct 31, 2017)

I would agree with the ideas above. To develop a bit further I think we can make some further distinctions:

Gondor - late Middle Ages / Byzantine. A Relatively sophisticated culture with art (writing, sculpture, painting, architecture) music and religion.
Rohan - early Middle Ages. More akin to Norse / Anglo Saxon. Craft focused on creating objects, a culture of spoken rather than written stories.


----------

